# Aiming question



## Gadgetguy (Aug 2, 2018)

Hello all,

I am a total newbie to the Slingshot hobby - so please be patient.

I have just bought two cheap slingshots from Amazon (Daisy brand B52 and F16) and after reading up on this forum I just placed an order for a red Axiom Ocularis from Simple Shot. I plan to shoot with my son (who is 10).

I also looked at many videos about aiming etc.

And here is my question. My preferred style (for now - may of course change) is to hold the slingshot in the left hand, with the fork pointing up and shoot like that.

Most of the videos I saw have the fork pointing to the right (if held in left hand) - so rotated 90 degrees - and using the top of the fork (with the target and the band aligned) to aim. I get that: align the three points and you will (may) hit the target.

But how do you aim when the fork is pointing up (so horizontal)? Are there some guides for that?

Thank you for any suggestions


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Alot of people start with the up and down, especially with a wrist wrocket. I also have a b52, however it's been totally modified beyond recognition. I used to shoot that way and was getting alot of fork hits and someone told me to shoot "gangsta" and it all clicked. I know that's not very good advice but once you receive you axiom you should try the sideways shooting.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

A lot of folks (not all) who shoot with it the forks pointed up, shoot instinctively. Shoot thousands of shots until you get a feel where the ammo is going to go.


----------



## Gadgetguy (Aug 2, 2018)

Thank you for the replies


----------



## bcuyle (Apr 16, 2018)

I shot this way when I first started, my dad had me use the inside fork tip as a reference. Pull the pouch back to the same point every time and you can figure out a general reference on where you need to point the forks. Over time I think you will gradually rotate your hand to the 90 degree position, it feels much more natural. Have fun!!


----------



## ChuckyVorhees (Jul 25, 2018)

Through the fork never worked for me (works for other people I guess). have you watched 



 ? Some great tips there...


----------

